# WOW I havn't been on here in agess!!!



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Not since last year!!!

Last time I was on here I had 3 rabbits, I now have 7 and also only had 2 guinea pigs and now I have 7!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey welcome back


----------

